# USTEC UX-222.1



## abhaydeodhar (Jun 10, 2015)

I am moving into a new house which has UX-222.1 module. It seems to me that the home is wired to distribute telephone, TV cable, and I am suspecting that i will be able to use same wiring to distribute my internet. 
I want keep my cable modem near this module, and then connect network cable from cable model to UX 222.1 and then use one of the cat-5 points downstairs to connect my wireless router. I tried that, but does not seem to work.
I could not fine much info about UX 222.1 online. Can someone tell me if this module is capable of doing what I am trying, or it's meant only for phone and coax cable distribution ?
And if it's possible, where do I connect my internet cable in the box ? It seems to have a box which looks like a network switch or hub.

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi see the search I ran here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=USTEC+UX-222.1&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=McJ4VdeyA8GxUfX3gtAP


----------



## abhaydeodhar (Jun 10, 2015)

I did see this before, but it does not really say if and how can I use ustec to make Internet available thru wires in other rooms.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

According to the PDF supplied above: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...Yr9NcaMfZ6JnmSbyudB4iCQ&bvm=bv.95515949,d.aWw

The UX222.1 doesn't have LAN ports. But all of their boxes appear to be customizable. So you really need to open it up and see how it's cabled.


----------

